# Natural Vs. Acrylic



## User67 (Jan 2, 2008)

What is *in* right now. I have having issues with keeping my nails nice & I can't decide if I should keep wearing them natural or go back to acrylics which I haven't worn in almost 2 years.


----------



## mexicana32 (Jan 2, 2008)

I prefer the natural ones


----------



## Divinity (Jan 2, 2008)

I had acrylics for a few years before I went back to school for massage therapy.  If I weren't a therapist I would still have them.  I totally talked my mom into the pink and whites.  LOL.  I love them because your hands ALWAYS look nice!  I made sure to work with someone who knew their fungus too, because the last thing you want is fungus and your nail tech not to notice it.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 2, 2008)

Natural, 'squoval' (squared off oval) natural nails that just peek over the fingertip is a classic look that never really goes out of style!


----------



## luckyme (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that natural will be the overall winner but some people like me have ugly looking nails without acrylics cause i pick and bite them. They are obviously better for the nail to be natural but my fingers look so much better when I have them on!


----------



## redambition (Jan 3, 2008)

i keep mine natural. I find the effort required (regular salon visits for infills and new nails and the cost) negates the nice nails. i'm over my biting habit now, so they look just fine natural.

another thing - if you get acrylics and then decide to stop getting them done, you're looking at 6 months of solid upkeep and short nails to grow them out if your natural nails were thinned out and thus damaged whilst having acrylics.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had fake nails for a long time, I get a fill once a month and they look great the whole time. 
I asked my nail tech about getting new sets every so often and she said she has women that have had there nails on for a year or so, unless your really hard on them or your nails lift and in that case get a new nail tech. (girls correct me if I am wrong about that^)
But every now and again I will take them off and let my nails breathe for a month or so. I use Nail Tek and it works great for the damage on the nail bed.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 3, 2008)

More and more ladies are going natural, especially since the natural manicure process is far more pampering than getting enhancements. A lot of women love the way enhancements look, but also will not take them off because of the (avoidable) damage they have afterwards. 

I tell ladies all the time if you have great nails already, skip the acrylics. Everyone wasn't born with nice, strong nails and that's why we have enhancements.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 3, 2008)

I have gels, so I can't vote really.. it's not like they're "fake" as the tips are my own natural nails.  I like to think of gel as a really really really thick and tough nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love them, and I have to wear latex gloves all night at work, and all that moisture and what not killed my natural nails so I couldn't grow them out at all, so it's nice to have gels because my nails are no longer effected by the gloves.


----------



## user79 (Jan 5, 2008)

As for what is "in" in the fashion world, acrylic nails have been "out" since years. Shapely, not too long, natural nails are what is in.

It's a matter of preference but fake nails are def not in fashion anymore. That doesn't mean people don't continue to wear them.


----------



## susannef (Jan 5, 2008)

I prefer natural short nails. I like wearing dark polish and I think that looks a bit oot on long nails.


----------



## Heart in Motion (Jan 28, 2008)

I prefer natural nails.


----------



## Nadeshda (Jan 30, 2008)

Some acrylics or gels can look lovely and absolutely natural. I had gels and no one guessed... people were surprised when I told them they weren't natural. I looked into gels because my polish started chipping very soon - a day or two after polishing them. However, after months with gel enhancements, I calculated how much money I had spent on them and well... it was a good amount so I decided then and there I was going to take them off. 

Gel or acrylic enhancements don't have to look fake and don't have to damage your nails - you just have to look around. It's not the product itself that causes damage to your nails, but bad nail techs that overfile your nails.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 9, 2008)

I like natural because acrylics tend to destroy my nails.


----------



## Chikky (Feb 16, 2008)

My nails are natural because they grow super fast and are strong... I'm lucky, I admit. I even played baseball with these long things! 

But if you go fake, don't go acrylic, please. Go gel. Either Light Concept brand (as they're called here) or another gel. The gel lets your nails 'breathe' through the gel more, and there's no stinky powder to worry about breathing in. Plus, you can get it to look very natural, or in a forever french look. And you can polish over it, take the polish off and ta daa! Perfect nails underneath. 

We have no call for acrylics anymore, only gel or natural, where I work (salon).


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heart in Motion* 

 
_I prefer natural nails._

 

same here


----------



## User67 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks so much to everyone who participated in this topic ; ) I'm sticking with my natural nails. I even found this great stuff at Sally Beauty Supply called Nail Life Nail Revitalizer, it's a strengthener & you get a 1 fl oz. bottle for like $7.99. My nails are growing strong & they even look healthier since I started using it a few weeks ago


----------



## Chikky (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a good product. Also, Quitica makes a product, their Nail Growth Stimulator, that is also excellent. My nails actually _feel _more moisturized when I put it on.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 20, 2008)

Natural nails are all around better. Much more in fashion.. they look healthier, etc. That said I had my fakes put on after 3 years of having them off and couldn't be happier. My nails just wouldn't grow.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 21, 2008)

I like natural nails best. Tried acrylics a few years ago and hate them! I'm lucky that I have strong natural nails and they can grow pretty long before I trim them to a more natural length. 

I do spend a lot of time grooming my nails, however. Planet Beauty sells those lovely 4 way buffers; once a week I buff to remove ridges, then smooth and shine for a REALLY natural look. Or else I'll apply a couple coats of polish. 

I massage macedamia nut oil into my cuticles every night. 

I think I spent LESS time on my nails when I had acrylics but it's worth it.


----------

